# Website feedback



## SpiralTouch (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd appreciate any feedback on the Shop portion of my website if anyone cares to look.

Http://www.spiraltouchbodywork.com

It is my first time working with code/websites.. We paid for a custom site that is really hard to work with. Not everything is listed yet, still have some photos to add as well.

Thoughts/suggestions? Still trying to figure out a better shipping method. Using PayPal right now with shipping cost based on total order cost.. Need to figure out how to do it by weight.

Thanks!


----------



## paillo (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's a gorgeous design. But it is slow to load. I'd include a full ingredients list for each item. And I would want to know shipping cost before I get to the last step in Paypal.

All that said, I have to say again that I think it is an extremely beautiful site -- soothing, calming, very zen.


----------



## hellogorgeous (Nov 17, 2013)

Very slow. I actually can't give feedback because it took too long to load, I gave up. Sry!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful site that loaded with no problems for me. The shop was easy to navigate and you have nice pictures/descriptions. I too would like a ingredient list of each item and for the body butters, a picture of the actual product would be nice instead of just the container.
I'd also recommend a policy/guarantee/shipping page. I won't order from anyone if there isn't some kind of guarantee or policy about replacing missing/lost shipments.


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 17, 2013)

The site loaded fine on my phone, no issues. I also love the background.  It's pretty but professional and I like how your site is organized. 

My suggestion is to change the color of the links on your home page. I think the beige links blend in with the background color too much. It took me a few seconds longer than usual to register those links were there. 

I know that doesn't sound like much, but most website users (including me) are impatient and have high expectations. I will immediately leave any site that irritates me, which can include being slow to load, having irritating flashing graphics or background music, or being difficult to navigate (ie. having links that are hard to see or having to poke around to find those links.). So I'd also take the feedback about your site loading slowly to heart and see if that can be improved. Hope this helps.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Nov 17, 2013)

To everyone who kindly posted - can I ask what kind of computer you're using ? I'm wondering how to get this site to load faster and want to see if it's loading differently on different computers


----------



## SpiralTouch (Nov 17, 2013)

Also for ingredients - all of my milk/oat soaps use the same recipe, with different essential oils or fragrance and different colors of mineral oxide. Should I just put the ingredients for the soap once (at the beginning for example) and list the essential oils/fragrance after each individual soap listing? Or would you rather see the whole list of (repeated) ingredients after each soap listing?

Again thanks for the feedback. I know I have lots more to do, I'm just happy I got the code to work enough for the site to be up.


----------



## paillo (Nov 17, 2013)

I would list the full ingredients on each entry. Not everyone is going to take the time to read the whole site. Take me, for example. I'm likely to jump right into the individual soaps first, and later read the intro if I'm still interested. So I think it's important, even if redundant. 

And I'm using a PC running Windows 7 with plenty of RAM.


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 17, 2013)

^ What paillo said re. ingredients. 
I'm using an iPhone.


----------



## greenmountainwife (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm using an iPad (on wifi) and it loaded almost instantly for me. Looks good!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm on a laptop running windows vista with a DSL connection.


----------



## Ancel (Nov 18, 2013)

Lovely website! Did take some time to load, and I agree about the light beige type, I love it, but on a mobile it's hard to read. Nice soaps!


----------



## hellogorgeous (Nov 18, 2013)

Wouldn't load on my iphone 4 ... just slow and couldn't see ANY text.

My PC finally loaded. It's running Windows 7 64bit and using Firefox browser. Text is easier to read but still blends too much. Plus the drop down menus have a drop shadow on the text that makes it hard to read. It makes it seem like I need glasses. Hubby needs reading glasses and couldn't make it out at all without them.


----------

